# DENVER, Colorado..D&D



## Emirikol (Apr 19, 2004)

Seeking a group and/or players in the Denver metro area or Lakewood area.

Please contact me at:  jayhafner @ lycos.com  (remove spaces)

jh


----------



## Emirikol (May 13, 2004)

Emirikol said:
			
		

> Seeking a group and/or players in the Denver metro area or Lakewood area.
> 
> Please contact me at:  jayhafner @ lycos.com  (remove spaces)
> 
> jh




bump


----------

